# Pioneer DEH-1500UBG autoplay USB



## hreba (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,

I bought this product and it is enough for my needs. I had a broken antenna, so I was not using tuner at all. After repairing antenna this weekend I noticed one annoying thing. It always selects USB (if connected) when I turn the engine on. It does not remember I was listening to radio before turning of the engine. Is that common behavior or is something wrong with radio or its connection??

Thank you


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF 

My guess wiring problem. When most radios loose all power they forget the setting. 

On USB, probably factory set thing that can't be changed. Remove the USB
stick.

Just guessing here.

BG


----------



## hreba (Feb 10, 2014)

Somebody will have to check  But saved stations stay in memory


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there a battery to store memory ? Guessing no. Yes, somebody need to check the wiring. You need a 24/7 hot wire to store memory.

BG


----------



## hreba (Feb 10, 2014)

Solved! It was a flash disc problem. I don't know exactly what caused it, but another flash drives work well. The problem persists even in another pioneer car radios.


----------

